# General > Films >  Rillington Place

## Kevin Milkins

How many watched the three part series of Rillington Place?

Having watched the original film 10 Rillington Place (several times) where Timothy Evans was played brilliantly by John Hurt and an equal performance by Richard Attenborough as Christie, I found it difficult to squeeze the same out of this series although Tim Roth played Christie very well and gave me the creeps.

The one thing I found very strange was that when Evans was in Wales he talked with a Welsh accent and when in London he talked like a barrow boy, what was that all that about. ::

----------


## horse

Having not seen the two films i can't comment on them but my Tim Roth can sure act , The part with him sitting at table with cracker hat on was  ::

----------

